# Hair, Skin and Nails



## Draco (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Since starting Synthroid (.175) a month ago.. I've noticed my nails has become brittle, I am losing a lot of my hair (it's thinning out), and I have dry patches on my skin, especially my knees.

In addition, it looks like i have series of tiny splinters under my nails.. it's not splinters, but it looks like it.. occasionally it feels like I have a paper cut under my nails too.

My doctor put me on 1k calcium a day, and I've been taking that since I got my thyroids removed.

is there anything else I can do to improve my hair, nails and skin? Or would that improve as my body gets used to the Synthroid more?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

After your RAI, make sure you have them run your frees.

All that stuff happened to me when my levels were all messed up. 175 is a large dose, so my knee jerk reaction is to think that you aren't converting from t4 to t3 well and might need t3 supplementation.


----------



## Draco (Jan 9, 2013)

oh yay. More supplements. lol. I'll ask my other doctor to check the T3/T4 levels when i see her next week


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Draco said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Since starting Synthroid (.175) a month ago.. I've noticed my nails has become brittle, I am losing a lot of my hair (it's thinning out), and I have dry patches on my skin, especially my knees.
> 
> ...


You may wish to consider taking a couple thousand MGS. of Omega III each day! It does wonders for me.

And also, check your ferritin.......

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Wow, your doctor put you on 175 mcg of levothyroxine from the get-go? That sure seems like a high starting dose. Just in case no one has mentioned it, be sure to take the calcium at least a few hours away from when you take your thyroid medication. The two do not play well together.

The dry patches of skin, brittle nails, dry hair, etc. all sound familiar. Things should hopefully clear up once your hormones (not just thyroid) have normalized. It does take 6-8 weeks for the full dose of T4 to kick-in, but lots of us notice it before that point. You might also ask your doc to test your "Reverse T3" which can skew the Free T3 results and make it look like you've got plenty of unbound, active hormone (T3).


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Could someone explain how the FT3 results are skewed by RT3?

There are so many differing opinions, that I get confused easily.

My FT3 was at 58% of its range at 3.4(2.0-4.4), but my RT3 was 281(I think range was up to 350) which made the ratio 12.1%. I have read on numerous sites that the ratio should be 20 or higher between the two.

Any enlightenment will be most helpful.

Thanks.


----------

